# Gorilla Cart Storage



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I've had a Gorilla Cart sitting in the middle of my garage since the Fall. It doesn't seem to fit in the wheelbarrow wall bracket that I previously used. Anyone have suggestions to store the cart out of the way on the wall?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Very simple idea, but can you just hang it by the handle with a hook on the wall? I keep mine in my shed, although I share the frustration of the space it takes up.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I just keep mine upside down outside in a back corner of my property. Been like that for 4 years now, and no problems outside of a little rust on some of the bolts.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I was thinking about a wall storage solution for mine too, but then my mom asked if she could borrow it. I told her to use it as long as she needed it and I would just come get it the next time I needed it. :lol:


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Ware said:


> I was thinking about a wall storage solution for mine too, but then my mom asked if she could borrow it. I told her to use it as long as she needed it and I would just come get it the next time I needed it. :lol:


Well, that's one way to store it... :wave:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I put mine on top of a shelf.

Floor space is priceless.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Ware said:


> I was thinking about a wall storage solution for mine too, but then my mom asked if she could borrow it. I told her to use it as long as she needed it and I would just come get it the next time I needed it. :lol:


That's a pretty sweet deal there!


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> I put mine on top of a shelf.
> 
> Floor space is priceless.


That has to be a pretty big shelf! All my shelf space is taken anyway.

I may try to hang it by the handle, but I'm pretty sure it'll kick out from the wall way too much. And since there is a hinge in the handle, it may be hard to hang it high where I would want it so it's out of the way. I don't know..


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Mine takes up a ton of floor real estate, so I utilized the interior of the cart for my fuel cans and a couple bags of various lawn products. Not ideal, but it works for the time being. I wish we could hang them, would make a huge difference!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

717driver said:


> Mine takes up a ton of floor real estate, so I utilized the interior of the cart for my fuel cans and a couple bags of various lawn products. Not ideal, but it works for the time being. I wish we could hang them, would make a huge difference!


Same. Mine is squeezed into a corner but filled so at least serving that purpose.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I bet a kayak or bicycle ceiling lift would support one. I use a 4x4 drill operated ceiling lift to get things onto my shelf.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> I bet a kayak or bicycle ceiling lift would support one...


Good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I store mine on the side of the garage and use it to hold the gas cans and anything else that needs a temporary place.


----------



## ProjectGuy (Nov 30, 2020)

Old post but I was trying to solve for the same so figured I would post my solution.

I ended up mounting a 2x4 in my shed across the rafters and used these velcro straps (300lbs each but are supposed to not be used to hang...ooops!) from HD which have a carabiner. Those are then connected to two 3/8" eye bolt screws into the 2x4 (14" apart).

Lifting it up there is a bear while trying to hook, but doable.

It totally freed up the floor space as I have the shed crammed with other stuff.

ps: Please forgive my lawn as I am new here


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ProjectGuy said:


> Old post but I was trying to solve for the same so figured I would post my solution...


Nice work! Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

the key to hanging the Gorilla cart is to rotate the handle underneath like @ProjectGuy did. This is also how it needs to be positioned to fit in the back of my Subaru Outback. 
I have a hook for it in the shed, but mine is out all year round. it gets heavy use in the winter for firewood.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This but use bicycle pulleys/hooks.


----------



## ProjectGuy (Nov 30, 2020)

g-man said:


> This but use bicycle pulleys/hooks.


Agreed. With my setup I wanted to keep it cheap and I had all the materials on hand.

Depending on how often I need to take it up/down I may go that route in the future.

Since it is a shed I am only lifting it 3' - 4'....though that is tough to also hook.


----------



## ProjectGuy (Nov 30, 2020)

Ware said:


> ProjectGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Old post but I was trying to solve for the same so figured I would post my solution...
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## ProjectGuy (Nov 30, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> the key to hanging the Gorilla cart is to rotate the handle underneath like @ProjectGuy did. This is also how it needs to be positioned to fit in the back of my Subaru Outback.
> I have a hook for it in the shed, but mine is out all year round. it gets heavy use in the winter for firewood.


I'm hoping my yard work is over for the season!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> the key to hanging the Gorilla cart is to rotate the handle underneath like @ProjectGuy did. This is also how it needs to be positioned to fit in the back of my Subaru Outback.
> I have a hook for it in the shed, but mine is out all year round. it gets heavy use in the winter for firewood.


Are you also an FHC member?


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> > the key to hanging the Gorilla cart is to rotate the handle underneath like @ProjectGuy did. This is also how it needs to be positioned to fit in the back of my Subaru Outback.
> ...


I'm not sure what FHC is, so I'm assuming I'm not a member.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have since moved my cart outside against the back fence as it frees up space in the garage and I use it every so often while renovating my lawn. It will eventually find a home behind my shed once I get off my arse and get it built.


----------

